# Seroquel/Remeron



## kuroizero (Jun 22, 2011)

Is anybody else on Seroquel and/or Remeron for anxiety? Does it help you?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I was on it. It helped my anxiety a little bit but the tiredness was rediculous.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Seroquel for just anxiety?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

seroquel just helps me sleep


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think either are really helpful for anxiety unless you want to be so sedated you can't hardly think. I suppose then you have no anxiety. You also get nothing done and aren't really any better for conversation than you were with anxiety. I take them both for insomnia because there isn't much that's stronger and you can legally get. Most people give up on either one shortly after starting because they feel so tired all the time and it's hard to think. Remeron (mirtazapine) does improve greatly if you stick with it. You just feel like crap the entire first week or 2 that you start taking it.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am actually on both right now, along with some other meds. I haven't found either to be good for anxiety, but they should at least improve your sleep.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been taking Remeron on and off for a few years for chronic insomnia, I don't find it useful for much else, other than helping me sleep. 

The main side effect for me is daytime grogginess.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Both those meds together? :afr well good luck to you
The weight gain and sedation would be catastrophic may i ask are you constantly hungry on both of these pills?
The hunger and sedation on seroquel is bad but as i have read, mirtazapine causes more intense hunger and zombie like grogginess than seroquel does so both must make you unable to speak or stay awake, and the eating, i was sleep eating basically on seroquel

The only reason docs give it to people for anxiety is because it shuts us up, basically it knocks a person out cold and for some thats what they need, if you are underweight and need to eat then mirtazapine can be positive i hear for depression but seroquel made my depressive symptoms worse and migraines were a problem


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Arisa1536 said:


> The hunger and sedation on seroquel is bad but as i have read, mirtazapine causes more intense hunger and zombie like grogginess than seroquel does so both must make you unable to speak or stay awake, and the eating, i was sleep eating basically on seroquel.


Remeron stays in the system for 20 + hours whereas Seroquel generally dissipates after about 12 hrs, so I would expect Remeron to cause more daytime drowsiness yes, but both have reputations for causing next day hangovers. The hunger on both seems somewhat dose dependent with higher doses causing more hunger.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

my ex gf is on seroquel XR but it doesn't do much for her so I hope she drops it for Strychnidin-10-one


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm on 45mg of Remeron, and I've been feeling pretty crappy, as in tired and spacey. My doc isn't convinced it's the Remeron =/. :roll


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

wjc75225 said:


> I'm on 45mg of Remeron, and I've been feeling pretty crappy, as in tired and spacey. My doc isn't convinced it's the Remeron =/. :roll


I guess there's one way to find out, stop taking the Remeron for a few days (if possible) and see if your energy returns.


----------



## Lonesome (Jun 27, 2011)

Seqrequel took the edge off my "SA" for me and helps me to sleep - problem is, it has the opposite effect now for me as it puts me completely to sleep for 12 hrs! Mind you, I'm on 450mg of it which, compared to others on the forums, seems excessive! I was told off for describing it as the "chemical kosh" because apparently that is a very real and serious issue to do with prescribing elderly patients with a whole load of mind-changing meds!


----------

